# AMA Proposes Delaying ICD-10 To 2015



## dballard2004 (May 23, 2012)

The AMA has issued a written response to CMS's proposal to delay ICD-10 implementation until 2014.  The AMA is proposing CMS further delay the implementation for two years until 2015. 



AMA's comment letter to CMS can be accessed here:http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/washington/icd-10-comment-letter-10may2012.pdf.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 24, 2012)

Dawson-

Thank you for providing the above link!  I certainly appreciate it, I heard about this via Linkedin the other day but haven't done any researching, so " thank you"!

How are you doing by the way..... I hope all is well...

Roxy


----------



## kevbshields (May 30, 2012)

It seems the sentiments of the AMA are to drag our feet until everyone gives up.


----------



## mitchellde (May 30, 2012)

I fyou go back in time this is just about word for word the exact same comment letter they have written every single year ICD-10 CM has come up for implementation.  It reminds me of a small child know how to wrap their parents around their finger with the same tired old argument.  And it works until it doesn't.  Hopefully this is the year it doesn't.  We are still in the 30 day comment period for the delay to 2014.  I guess they are just getting ahead of the game!  Funny though they do not want to miss any opportunity and the AMA has now geared up ICD-10 CM training seminars.


----------



## Medical_Coder (May 30, 2012)

Thank you Dawson for providing this very valuable information. 

The U.S. overall is far behind other countries with the implementation and use of the ICD-10 code-set. While we're debating over proposals of when to implement ICD-10, other countries are already in the works of migrating to ICD-11, according to the World Health Organization. I thought this was very interesting!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (May 31, 2012)

Being that it is going to cost those entities that are already preparing even more money, with a delay, than those that are behind the 8 ball, I am still hoping for lots of pushback to CMS in comments, that CMS says, ok then, lets keep it where it is.  

I think the AMA needs to move on....After all, they certainly do not represent all the physicians out there, only a small portion!!


----------

